# Part six in my series Routing for beginners



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This tutorial in pdf format shows the design and routing of an octagonal Art Deco style clock. Each step has been photographed and explanatory text added. As always, never be shy to ask questions on any aspect that you don't understand.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Harry.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's impressive Harry . I would have never understood how it was done had I not seen this 

Harry with the router base guides you must have been very careful not to let the guide come off the template at all I suspect. Seems like it would be a little precarious to me . I'm sure impressed with the outcome though


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're correct Rick, it's most important that the bench height is ideal and the jig holder close enough to enable the operator to maintain router pressure against the edge of the template, also it's important that only shallow cuts of about 3mm are taken so that the grain doesn't attempt to control the direction of the bit. I purposely did not go into the fine detail as I have in parts 1-5 in the series "routing for beginners" because by the time the "beginner" has reached this part six, he/she will have acquired sufficient knowledge to fill in the gaps.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Excellent tutorial and result Harry.

Can I take credit for being the inspiration for this>>>>>>..  

I can see I am going to have to get out in the "shed"....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You certainly can take full credit for the inspiration James. When you made your octagonal bowl I decided to make one, the difference to be that it would be fully routed, then I had second thoughts and made the clock. I will however rout a bowl using the same octagonal template plus a second one for the inside as my next project.


----------

